# Crappie fishing in florida



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Ive really been wanting to get into crappie fishing with the girl this winter (is that lame?). I grew up fishing Biscayne bay, and the bights, banks and islets of Florida bay as well as the everglades wmas. After 27 years ive long lost count of bonefish, but have yet to catch a crappie! HELP! where should i start? I Only bass fish with ultraights so good on rods, guess my main questions would be 


1. How productive is the crappie fishing in the lakes between lake O, and say kissimee. 
2. And as far as technique? Where to start? fly fishing, noodling around vegetation, trolling?? ive read that technique depends on water temp/season, inferring lures depend on technique. 

Any input is good input, they're not tarpon right?


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

Lake O when it gets cold out is pretty much a guarantee. Minows or jigs right up on the vegetation.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

And they fight about as much as a paper weight.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Best tasting paper weight you can find though.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I caught a decent number of them this summer on Orange Lake in Marion county. I know they supposedly prefer cool water, but I was catching them along with other panfish pretty consistently around grass/lilly pads in 6-7 feet of water. They were eating live grass shrimp, small inline spinners and nymphs under indicators on a 5wt.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

I love speck fishing. Makes me feel like kid again. Such a pretty fish in the boat and on a plate.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Took some friends kids fishing and we probably got 10 or so of these guys mixed in among the bluegill and warmouth.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Up here around the north side of Orlando, I do okay slow trolling with minnows in 6 to 10 feet of open water in the cooler months. I mean really slow, like 1 or 1.5 mph with just the trolling motor. If it's windy, I just drift. I haven't a clue what the hell I'm doing, but we can usually catch plenty for dinner. I add or remove splitshot a few inches above the hook to vary depth until I start getting bites. I've gone to Monroe a couple times but usually go better on Harney.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

pretty stoked, once it cools off ill pick a lake off us 27. So i can fly fish with poppers or nymphs...sounds fun.


----------



## f86sabjf (Nov 21, 2017)

Start watching Crappie masters and maybe pick up some tips.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

When it's hot jig the pads and grass lines or use grass shrimp or minnows. You'll pick up a bunch of bream this way too. When working the pads or grass a long cane pole and a tiny slip bobber is really easy and productive but you can use a cork and wait and bait too. In the winter is when I like it best. Go to the deepest part of the lake you can find and drift or slow troll live minnows on jigs anywhere from 5 to 10 foot depth or deeper. Easy fishin and when you get into them you can really light them up.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Lake Kissimmee has its fair share. Sometimes when conditions are right you can catch tons. 







These two above were taken on the south end during Thanksgiving in either lily pads and kissimmee grass. Can't remember for sure but we were either using live minnows fished on a small hook with a cork or jiggin' with crappie jigs similar to these.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

SomaliPirate said:


> I caught a decent number of them this summer on Orange Lake in Marion county. I know they supposedly prefer cool water, but I was catching them along with other panfish pretty consistently around grass/lilly pads in 6-7 feet of water. They were eating live grass shrimp, small inline spinners and nymphs under indicators on a 5wt.


Did the lake fill back up?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> Did the lake fill back up?


It's looking good. Cross creek is open and navigable too.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Lake Newnanns east of Gainesville is where I caught my first crappie on a Rooster Tail


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

yobata said:


> Lake Newnanns east of Gainesville is where I caught my first crappie on a Rooster Tail


I fish there nearly every day on my lunch break at work.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

f86sabjf said:


> Start watching Crappie masters and maybe pick up some tips.


I thought you were kidding...its actually a thing...


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> I fish there nearly every day on my lunch break at work.


Is your workplace hiring?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Ben said:


> Is your workplace hiring?


Trust me, friend. You do NOT want to work here! It's just coincidence that the building happens to be five minutes from the lake.


----------



## msmith719 (Oct 9, 2012)

Try Blue Cypress Lake, west of Vero off S.R.60. Troll Beetle Spins or Road Runners (or Bass Pro equivalents); chartreuse or orange have been best for me. Some huge specks in this lake. Troll the South and East sides, stay 10-30 yards off the grass until you find them. During the spawn just nose the boat up into the grass and jig with regular speck jigs; if no hits within 10-15 minutes move on down the line. You can also try drifting with minnows; I've had the best luck at the North side and starting the drift 2-300 yards off the shoreline and drifting North.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Moving north. I caught them cast netting shrimp at the north end of Crescent lake which is just south of Palatka area. I’ve always wanted to get into fishing for these. Never saw one as a kid growing up.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Found this


http://myfwc.com/fishing/freshwater/sites-forecast/crappie/


----------

